# Lose 5 pounds in February challenge!



## abernathie

Following in from the January challenge I have made a February thread. 

Please add your current weight ( as of Wednesday morning?) and what you lost total in January!

Let's all aim for 5 pounds this month:)

Abernathie: CW 185 STS

MummytoAmberx: CW 172.4

Miss Curly: CW 180.4

echo: CW 174 170 Lost 4

NatalieW: CW 188 185.8 Lost 2.2

PinkEmily: CW 142 139.8 Lost 2.2

LovetoTeach86: CW 155

Imaleh: CW 227 222.6 Lost 4.4

Meow951: CW 

dizzydoll: CW 144

Chiclets: CW

Sammiwry: CW 153

Kalou1972: CW 133

sam19: CW 194 193 Lost 1

RainbowMum: CW 166.6

ImSoTIRED: CW 164.7 163.8 Lost 0.9

Hayley83: CW 145

laurabeth: CW 149

Starlight1: CW 156

wanababy8909: CW 194

caiis101: CW 189​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey am in!
My weight will be 172.4lb as dont WI till sunday :)


----------



## MissCurly

Yeah me too! I managed a total weight loss of about 8lbs in January. But will weigh in on wednesday too.

(180.4 at the moment).


----------



## echo

I only lost 1 pound in January, so current weight is 174. Weigh-in date is Sunday. Gonna make it happen this month, despite Valentine's Day distractions.


----------



## NatalieW

My current weight is 188lbs. I do weigh ins on sunday x


----------



## PinkEmily

Ooo can i join, I weigh 142lbs, I think i only lost 2lb in January. Im starting the 30 day shred this month.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Lost zero in January as I just started today

CW= 155 lbs

I intend to start the 30 day shred tomorrow :)


----------



## Imaleh

I didn't count my January weightloss, because I'm losing hope. 
But I'm accepting the challenge. Currently I weigh 103 kilograms, I guess that's 208 lbs?


----------



## abernathie

All update ladies :)


----------



## meow951

Can you add me please and i'll weigh myself in the morning with my updated weight


----------



## dizzydoll

Can I join in again? I lost 4lbs in January so I think 5lbs in Feb is achievable for me :)
I weighed in this morning at 144lbs so I'll use that as my starting weight. I usually weigh in Sundays so will be updating on Sundays and will weigh again at the end of the month for a view of how the month went :)


----------



## Chiclets

I'm in! :) I'll post my WI tomorrow. My WW weigh-in is usually on Sunday but I'll do a midweek weigh-in for this thread each week. It might help keep me more motivated when I hit the midweek slumps. :) Thank you for posting another challenge thread! I'd love to see these continue each month!


----------



## sammiwry

I'm in 153lb lost nothing jan


----------



## kalou1972

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please??

I lost 8lb in January.....would be happpy ish with 5 for Feb.

My CW is 133lb 

Thanks xxx


----------



## sam19

I'm currently 13.12st, lost a bit in jan but haven't been tracking it. Hoping to get to about 12.7 by June :thumbup:


----------



## RainbowMum

I lost 14.6lbs in January, current weight is 166.6lbs


----------



## echo

Its not Sunday yet, but I lost 2 pounds! Yay! Down to 172. Hope its stays going down. Off to the gym tonight for the first time in ages. I'm being faithful to myfitnesspal (so far), which really helps me keep my calories in check. I have learned that I have to cut the fat down. I like cheese....;)


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi, can I join? I'm not sure how much I lost in January alone but I've lost 15.2 lb so far since Dec 7th! I weigh myself on Wednesday, sometimes every other Wed. This morning I weighed in at 164.7. I have been limiting calories and walking on the treadmill. I use fitness pal! I have the 30 day shread but I haven't begun using it yet. My first goal is 140lb and once I reach that I will probably aim for another 20. I'm losing weight while I'm waiting to get pregnant and I willl continue to try and lose once I have the baby (if I ever do!)Thanks girls!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

ImSoTired said:


> Hi, can I join? I'm not sure how much I lost in January alone but I've lost 15.2 lb so far since Dec 7th! I weigh myself on Wednesday, sometimes every other Wed. This morning I weighed in at 164.7. I have been limiting calories and walking on the treadmill. I use fitness pal! I have the 30 day shread but I haven't begun using it yet. My first goal is 140lb and once I reach that I will probably aim for another 20. I'm losing weight while I'm waiting to get pregnant and I willl continue to try and lose once I have the baby (if I ever do!)Thanks girls!

I have the Thirty Day Shred too. I planned on starting it today, but I felt a little dizzy and off and didn't even last 10 minutes on the treadmill before feeling like I might get sick if I didn't get off and eat something. I plan on starting it tomorrow though!


----------



## abernathie

Added you all ladies, good luck to all of you! 

I found another app to use for tracking food. MyNetDiary.

Did cost me £2.50 but i much prefer this to myfitnesspal. Food is so much easier to find imo :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Didnt think could get easier than mfp.

Think its very quick & straight forward.


----------



## ImSoTired

Lovetoteach86 said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Hi, can I join? I'm not sure how much I lost in January alone but I've lost 15.2 lb so far since Dec 7th! I weigh myself on Wednesday, sometimes every other Wed. This morning I weighed in at 164.7. I have been limiting calories and walking on the treadmill. I use fitness pal! I have the 30 day shread but I haven't begun using it yet. My first goal is 140lb and once I reach that I will probably aim for another 20. I'm losing weight while I'm waiting to get pregnant and I willl continue to try and lose once I have the baby (if I ever do!)Thanks girls!
> 
> I have the Thirty Day Shred too. I planned on starting it today, but I felt a little dizzy and off and didn't even last 10 minutes on the treadmill before feeling like I might get sick if I didn't get off and eat something. I plan on starting it tomorrow though!Click to expand...

I want to get the tv set up in the basement before I start the 30ds because I don't really want to jump around in the living room. It's a very active video! I'm gonna send dh down there to set it up this week. Now that I know I'm not pg I'll start it soon, prob won't do it everyday though.


----------



## abernathie

MummyToAmberx said:


> Didnt think could get easier than mfp.
> 
> Think its very quick & straight forward.

Mfp is quick, but I have found this faster, more food choices and just prefer it:)


----------



## kalou1972

abernathie said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Didnt think could get easier than mfp.
> 
> Think its very quick & straight forward.
> 
> Mfp is quick, but I have found this faster, more food choices and just prefer it:)Click to expand...

Gotta ask.....whats Mfp???xx


----------



## echo

mfp=myfitnesspal.com free online calorie & exercise site. I like it because its free, pretty simple and has most of the foods I eat. It has the option to build recipes to keep on file and remember meals.


----------



## kdea547

ImSoTired said:


> I want to get the tv set up in the basement before I start the 30ds because I don't really want to jump around in the living room. It's a very active video! I'm gonna send dh down there to set it up this week. Now that I know I'm not pg I'll start it soon, prob won't do it everyday though.

Be really careful doing this workout on a concrete floor. It's hard on your joints anyway and doing it on a surface with no give makes it even worse.


----------



## ImSoTired

Thanks kdea but my basement is finished and I plan on wearing my good sneakers cause the floor can be a bit hard . I just don't wanna bounce around in the living room haha. I already watched the video so I knew what to expect.


----------



## dizzydoll

I've heard so much great stuff about 30day shred, I'm tempted to get it. Anyone that already has it do you need a lot of room to do it?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I add all my food mfp. 

no dont need alot of room.for 30ds.

Ive just got ripped in 30 to try.
Just shame got put some decent music on for me what helps alot.


----------



## NatalieW

I've not done 30DS for ages. I do running on treadmill and Zumba mainly. I only use mpf for tracking my weight. Following the low GI diet for food


----------



## Hayley83

Hello I lost 6lbs in January, My current weight is 145lbs and would like to be 135lbs :thumbup:


----------



## ImSoTired

How is everyone so far? What are you eating today? Are you working out?

I did some wii fit and 1/2 hr on the treadmill on wednesday and another 1/2 hr on the treadmill yesterday. Today I'm taking a day off of exercise and gonna do at least another half hr before the week is over. Been counting my calories on mfp keeping it under 1320 (usually around 1000 or 1200). My user name there is ImSoOTired...befriend me if you'd like!


----------



## laurabeth

My sw: 153
Cw: 149
Gw: 126

I lost 4 pound this week :) very happy with that! But I want to fit back into my size 8 clothes for my holiday...I have 16 weeks, so if I lose 2 pound each week I will be happy :)


----------



## starlight1

im 11st 2lb today i would like to join i now im a little late i've been going in kg at new year i started dieting at new year and then i was 75kg i am now 70kg so have lost 5kg just hope i keep doing this well.


----------



## RainbowMum

not sure I'm going to make my target this month...I have been so bad today(and yesterday reall), pizza for lunch, chocolate at the cinema and crisps tonight. Sigh, tomorrow is another day, right?


----------



## echo

Yes, tomorrow is another day! You are not alone. I have been so good. Until today. I ate an entire bags of chips (!). I haven't done that in I don't know how long. But the sick-to-my-stomach-feeling is def incentive to NEVER do that again. (shaking head) I can't believe I did that. Now I have to skip dinner so I don't go too far over my calories for the day. I have been keeping my calories at 1400-1600, because 1300 was too low. I do a lot of manual labor for my job. I might be able to drop it to 1300 if I start really changing my diet and eating many small meals a day, but for now I have to eat in the car while driving to my work sites, so...sigh. Start over tomorrow.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive had bad week due stress.
So im not WI tomorrow.


----------



## Imaleh

*4.4 pounds done, 0.6 to go* :happydance:


----------



## echo

Imaleh said:


> *4.4 pounds done, 0.6 to go* :happydance:

Good for you!


----------



## NatalieW

I've lost 1lb this week, which is good as I've struggled for two weeks.

But I think the problem is I am a bit lax on Friday and Saturday on eating!.. mid week I know i actually lost more.

How do you stop yourselves from eating through tiredness?

Current weight 187 lbs


----------



## abernathie

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive had bad week due stress.
> So im not WI tomorrow.

Me too really bad week, weight in on Wednesday so going to try really hard to loss some :(



Imaleh said:


> *4.4 pounds done, 0.6 to go* :happydance:

Well done great loss!



NatalieW said:


> I've lost 1lb this week, which is good as I've struggled for two weeks.
> 
> But I think the problem is I am a bit lax on Friday and Saturday on eating!.. mid week I know i actually lost more.
> 
> How do you stop yourselves from eating through tiredness?
> 
> 
> 
> Current weight 187 lbs

I have the same issue, I try and eat a bit later and then ocuppy my hands, go for bath anything really lol


----------



## dizzydoll

I've not lost anything since Wed. Not too surprised haha :) I've eaten kinda crap this week!


----------



## Imaleh

I have the luxury of being allowed to eat crap. As long as it's low on sugar and saturated fat, I must eat all the time to keep my metabolism working. So the more I stuff my face, I lose weight :D 
I can even eat 1 to 2 Snickers every day as long as I get my 100 grams or more of protein...


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm taking a day off of my diet today. I didn't eat much yesterday but I did drink quite a bit:dohh:. I kept it under my calorie intake though. So today I'm gonna tgake a break and get back to the grind tomorrow. Hopefully I still lose this week.


----------



## echo

NatalieW said:


> I've lost 1lb this week, which is good as I've struggled for two weeks.
> 
> But I think the problem is I am a bit lax on Friday and Saturday on eating!.. mid week I know i actually lost more.
> 
> How do you stop yourselves from eating through tiredness?
> 
> Current weight 187 lbs

Thats the problem! I crave breads, sugar, whatever whenever I'm over tired.


----------



## echo

Well, pleasantly surprised that despite eating nearly 2000 calories 2 days in a row this week, I lost 2 pounds! Down to 170. That's 4 pounds for Feb, 2 more to reach pre-holiday weight. :happydance:


----------



## echo

ImSoTired said:


> I'm taking a day off of my diet today. I didn't eat much yesterday but I did drink quite a bit:dohh:. I kept it under my calorie intake though. So today I'm gonna tgake a break and get back to the grind tomorrow. Hopefully I still lose this week.

Enjoy your break. I read that it is important to take breaks and to have splurges once in a while in order to keep the momentum of dieting up, otherwise fatigue and frustration kick in.


----------



## MissCurly

Ive had a pretty bad week with reggae reggae crisps (to share!) and lidl choc- wish I hadn't tried these now! they're lovely for the price! But, today is another day.

and feeling very tired, so very little exercise this week gone.

Motivation required.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Imaleh said:


> I have the luxury of being allowed to eat crap. As long as it's low on sugar and saturated fat, I must eat all the time to keep my metabolism working. So the more I stuff my face, I lose weight :D
> I can even eat 1 to 2 Snickers every day as long as I get my 100 grams or more of protein...

Really how everyone should eat all the time.
Do get body fat measured?


----------



## ImSoTired

I was bad on my break yesterday. Back to my diet today!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Anyone tried jillian michael ripped in 30? 

im not planning on completing it like,.few moves on week one as is on lv1 shred like.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I have tried it, it's exhausting, but it's good. The best part is, it's all over in 20 minutes. I did it last year around January and Feburary and lost several inches all over my body and four inches off my love handles!


----------



## wanababy8909

Can I join as well? For the january challenge I lost 4pds. Hoping for a lot more this mth :) starting weight is 194lbs and my weigh ins r on Wednesday morning


----------



## NatalieW

I used 30 day shred, but let it slide! I need to get back to it.

I am tired and I want to munch and not do anything but go to sleep!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Weighed in this morning at 163.8. Can't wait to be in the 150s again! Didn't lose much this week at all but then again I didn't work very hard and I did take a break from the diet on sunday. Will be working hard again to lose some lbs!


----------



## sam19

Lost 1Ib this week but havn't been being very good! but back to it tmw :)


----------



## abernathie

I stayed the same. Hard week. TOM and Mollie's first week with the childminder so stressful! 

Must do better :thumbup:


----------



## caiis101

Hi Everyone :wave: Wanted to join in. Need to lose the baby weight and then some. I just started weight watchers on Monday. Starting weight is 189.0. looking forward to chatting with you all :)


Rosie


----------



## ImSoTired

did an hour on the treadmill this morning because dh might wanna go out for his bday today. trying to be good


----------



## PinkEmily

I started 30day shred on 1st Feb, did 3 days but have been ill since the weekend, started it back up tonight and had a quick go of Jillian Michaels Kinect Adventures on the Xbox, it was quite fun! 

I think i have lost 2lbs, weigh in is tomorrow. I was hoping to have lost more seeing as i have hardly eaten! Cannot wait to see the number 9 on my scales!!! Nearly back to my pre pregnancy weight. Got another stone to lose though.


----------



## PinkEmily

Ive lost 2.2lbs  Im now 139.8


----------



## echo

Weighed myself this am, even though Sunday is weigh-in day. Lost a pound. Hopefully it stays that way between now and Sunday. Don't you hate it when the numbers jump back up for whatever stupid reason? I do!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I got JM on kinect i dont like it. 

Im trying insanity its mental lol


----------



## PinkEmily

MummyToAmberx said:


> I got JM on kinect i dont like it.
> 
> Im trying insanity its mental lol

Ive only done 10 mins on it so far, will have a proper go tonight. The controls are so annoying on it though, took me ages to add my weight, height etc. Plus my livingroom is slightly too small, nearly put my leg backwards through the wall :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yeah partly reason i dont like its very bad to navigate it just started pee me off then wouldnt pick up what were doing even though was same.
No issues with other games.


----------



## NatalieW

Weigh in day. Now 185.8 so MFP says I've lost another 1lb.


----------



## dizzydoll

Best of luck to all you lovely ladies but I won't be taking part any more in weightloss threads for a while :)


----------



## NatalieW

Congrats Dizzy x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dizzydoll -explains mfp statues!
Congratulations!


----------



## abernathie

dizzydoll said:


> Best of luck to all you lovely ladies but I won't be taking part any more in weightloss threads for a while :)


Big congrats! :happydance:


----------



## PinkEmily

Congrats Dizzy :D xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

dizzydoll said:


> Best of luck to all you lovely ladies but I won't be taking part any more in weightloss threads for a while :)

:happydance:Yay! Good reason to stop trying to lose weight :)


----------



## caiis101

Congrats to you Dizzy!! :flower:


Weighed in yesterday and am down 4.4lbs. Week one was good to me. On to week two of my diet. Need to lose this baby weight :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Was supposed to weigh in tomorrow but did it a day early! Lost another 1.1 lbs and I'm down to 162.7! So excited! Gonna keep working! I'm now considered overweight and not obese. hahahaha


----------



## NatalieW

Uh oh... I've had two really bad days. DH birthday yesterday and went out for a meal. Then family over today and didn't eat as I should have. I doubt I will be losing this week :( I desperately want to get to a stone soon.


----------



## PinkEmily

My weigh in isn't until Friday but i have already lost a pound, would love to make it 2lbs again. 

:( Natalie, we all have those days! Just pick it up again tomorrow, you never know you may be surprised at your weigh in. 

I tried level 2 on 30 day shred the other day... never again!!! I can't do it. Back to level 1 it is :haha: OH keeps calling me a chicken haha


----------



## NatalieW

I ran 30mins on treadmil and going back tomorrow.

I love level 2 of 30DS, much better than level 1. I should do it too, even if doing thr.strength and ab work.


----------



## PinkEmily

I may try it again tonight. Last time i just stood there with my mouth open thinking that i couldn't do it

Ive managed to put nearly a pound back on in a day! I didn't even go over my daily calories. I'm thinking a long walk may be needed later, it doesn't help that a friend has just sent me a box of white chocolate Oreos in the post :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

morning.. just.

im.after 1200 cal burn today. 

ive lost bit weight regained off my stress week. 

i cant see 5lb happening this month.


----------



## ImSoTired

I got a new treadmill! Yay! Maybe it will help me work out more If I have a nice new treadmill!

PS I just tried on pants that haven't fit me in 2 or 3 years and they buttoned! They weren't the most comfy but I could button them and sit in them and everything! A few more weeks and I will be wearing them regularly! Ahh can't wait! This weight loss is helping me keep my mind off of ttc a bit as well and helping me to relax! I'm so happy I did it and I'm gonna keep doing it!:happydance:


----------



## PinkEmily

I was going to try my tight size 10s this morning but i couldn't find them :-(

Weigh in tomorrow whoop. Fingers crossed :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Imsotired - great work well done.

I managed 1600 cal burn. im.after that again today :)


----------



## PinkEmily

Thats a massive calorie burn, well done! 

This week i have lost 1.4lbs, didn't do as well as i had hoped but i'm still happy with it :)


----------



## NatalieW

Well done PinkEmily, a loss is a loss :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pinkemily - fabulous loss well done!

I managed 1400 today. looking forward to resting on sunday lol


----------



## NatalieW

Weigh in day.. now 185.4. So lost in total 2.6lb. 

Not bad considering I actually put on a lb by Wednesday and seemed to have lost that too.

MPF says I've lost 10lb since beginning of Jan but it rounds up ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv lost 0.5lb but going reweigh tomorrow, likely my muscles are retaining water off all.recent exercise


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done both of you! 

Ive had a weekend off, Carvery on Friday and i didn't bother tracking my calories yesterday. Also didn't do any exercise. Today though i am back tracking calories, took the dogs for a nice muddy walk this morning, 30ds this evening. Feels good to have done some exercise. 

I took some pictures at the start of my 30ds and today, im starting to see some improvement on my belly area :D Still got my flabby bit over my c-section scar but its all starting to look flatter woohoo


----------



## caiis101

Weighed in this morning and am down 2.2lbs. I see some of you are also using MFP. Just discovered this last week and I find it to be soooo helpful! :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1.1lb loss overall.

Yeh love mfp :)

well done on the loss


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done MummyToAmberx! I wont be losing much this week, LO has a cold and isnt sleeping, so no exercise for me, and im knackered too!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hope your lo better soon :)

Cheers!


----------



## ImSoTired

Lost another 2 lbs. That makes 4 for february so far!


----------



## davidwlms

I had the same condition matching with echo...


----------



## PinkEmily

Well done ImSoTired!

I weighed in this morning with a 1.2 loss so im now 137.2. just 0.2lb to go and ive reached my 5lb loss for this month! Ive never lost so much weight before in a month! I love this thread and couldn't have done it without you ladies and mfp :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pinkemily - fabulous work.

Not havinv good week. good/bad/good/bad for me lol.

I finished my cerazette about 2 week ago had killer cramping since monday now got some kinda tummy bug.
Feel.10lb bigger lol


----------



## PinkEmily

I didnt think i was having a good week either so you may be surprised! Hope you feel better soon. Me and Olly still have colds, Ollys sleeping has improved thank goodness.


----------



## pandacub

Is this challenge running into march? :D


----------



## Blzgak

Is it ok if I join? I started Weight Watchers a week ago and have already lost 5lbs. I started at 215 and am now at 210!


----------



## NatalieW

Hi ladies. I've lost another 1lb.. bit annoyed with myself, I get tired at end of week and diet goes wonkey!

Well I've lost since Jan 11lbs and from Feb 3.6lbs. Current weight 184.4.

Fantastic loses PinkEmily and ImSoTired! Both put me to shame!

:hi: pandaclub & Blzgak. I am hoping this runs next month too. Well done on the loss Blzgak, what a great way to start WW.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi

Ive failed this month, roll on march :)


----------



## PinkEmily

I still have 0.4lbs to go. My weight wont budge!! 

Are we going to do 5lbs again next month?


----------



## PinkEmily

I failed too. Lost 4lbs though :)


----------



## NatalieW

I think.I failed too. But final weigh in is on Sunday!


----------



## ImSoTired

I am so dissapointed...I only lost .4 lbs this week?! My total is 4.4. Didn't get 5 this month:nope:


----------



## PinkEmily

There's always next month :) Its still a good loss. Should i start a new thread?


----------



## ImSoTired

PinkEmily said:


> There's always next month :) Its still a good loss. Should i start a new thread?

Sure, if you are up for it! I'll do it as long as I don't get my bfp...which I doubt i will. I'm testing soon af is due on the 2nd!


----------



## NatalieW

I'm up for March!


----------



## Imaleh

I lost it in the first few days, gained it back, lost, gained, lost, gained. FML.


----------

